
Engineer.ai claims to automate app making but just uses humans - nuggien
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/14/20805676/engineer-ai-artificial-intelligence-startup-app-development-outsourcing-humans
======
random_ua
Just a typical Concierge MVP :-)

